# connexion à distance vers un PC Windows



## ventu (28 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,
est il possible de faire une connexion à distance depuis un Mac Book Air (OS X  10.9.2) vers un PC Windows et comment faire ?


----------



## edd72 (28 Mai 2014)

Il y a plein de façon d'avoir accès à une autre machine avec prise de contrôle.

On pense naturellement à VNC.

Il y a aussi Teamviewer, et même Skype!

Aussi, Chrome propose une extension facilitant la tâche: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...esktop/gbchcmhmhahfdphkhkmpfmihenigjmpp?hl=fr


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2014)

Il y a aussi tout bonnement l'outil de Microsoft, Remote Desktop.

On peut aussi voir du côté de Citrix.

En mode texte, si on installe OpenSSH sur Windows, on s'y connecter avec _ssh_.


----------



## polska77 (28 Mai 2014)

ventu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> est il possible de faire une connexion à distance depuis un Mac Book Air (OS X  10.9.2) vers un PC Windows et comment faire ?




Oui utilise le remote de Office 2011, il fonctionne impeccable


----------



## lolipale (29 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Il y a aussi cet excellent outil RDP et *gratuit* : CORD
Il permet d'enregistrer les connexions vers une multitude de postes WIN.

Bonne journée
Cordialement


----------



## da capo (17 Mars 2016)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il y a aussi cet excellent outil RDP et *gratuit* : CORD
> Il permet d'enregistrer les connexions vers une multitude de postes WIN.
> ...



A ce propos, je rencontre des difficultés en rdp depuis ma machine (El Capitan).

Pour le tunnel, j'utilise TunnelBlick. Pas de souci.
Ensuite, pour accéder au serveur Windows 2008, j'avais l'habitude d'utiliser Cord. Tout cela fonctionnait bien jusque Yosemite même si Cord n'était plus maintenu.
Avec la Màj vers El Capitan, boom patatra : Cord ne veut plus fonctionner sur ma machine (trop plantogène).

Je me tourne alors vers la solution RDP de Microsoft.

Mais c'est là que cela se complique : MRD est stable, gratuit MAIS je suis systématiquement en clavier EN.
Je peux passer en clavier FR dans la fenêtre d'authentification mais après, je reviens en EN…

Comme je n'ai pas la main sur le serveur (et que mes connexions distantes ne sont pas si fréquentes) je me contente de la situation et j'avoue que je commence à maitriser le clavier EN (avec des limites).

Mais si quelqu'un avait une idée pour me permettre de travailler avec mon gentil clavier FR sans avoir à faire d'effort, je serais preneur.
Quite à revenir sur Cord, si quelqu'un connait le moyen de le faire tourner correctement (mais pour combien de temps encore ?)

Ciao

Merci


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2016)

da capo a dit:


> <...>
> Mais c'est là que cela se complique : MRD est stable, gratuit MAIS je suis systématiquement en clavier EN.
> Je peux passer en clavier FR dans la fenêtre d'authentification mais après, je reviens en EN…
> <...>


Je ne suis pas certain de bien comprendre : ton clavier, sur le Mac, est un clavier Mac/FR ; l'écran d'authentification considère que le clavier est PC/US, ce que tu peux rechanger en PC/FR puis, une fois loggé, à nouveau PC/US ?
Qu'est-ce qui t'empêche de repasser sur le clavier PC/FR (au moins, Mac/FR au mieux) une fois loggé, soit par le panneau de configuration soit plus directement depuis la barre des tâches (si le raccourci a été mis) ? Une GPO de ton administrateur  ?


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2016)

Tu décris bien la situation : une fois logé je repasse en clavier EN mais sans accès au panneau de configuration.
Il y a de la stratégie de groupe derrière ça et non je n'y mettrai pas les doigts 

Je pourrais bien sûr être un poil plus insistant auprès de mon collègue, mais je lui en ai déjà parlé et il a d'autres chats à fouetter avant de songer à mes misères d'utilisateur de mac ;-)

Merci tout de même.


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2016)

OK. Donc tu es effectivement un peu coincé, sans intervention d'un administrateur.
[Je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt de supprimer certains outils de paramétrage mais passons]

Si tu as la possibilité d'installer des logiciels dans ton espace utilisateur, c.-à-d. de déposer un .exe sans bidouiller l'ignoble base de registre, tu pourrais utiliser AutoHotKey. Sans doute un peu longuet à paramétrer dans ton cas (faut reparamétrer tout le clavier...) mais ça devrait marcher.

Personnellement je l'utilise et il est tout à fait possible de l'installer pour un seul compte, par simple copie. On le lance au login et zou!


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Si tu as la possibilité d'installer des logiciels dans ton espace utilisateur, c.-à-d. de déposer un .exe sans bidouiller l'ignoble base de registre, tu pourrais utiliser AutoHotKey.



Pour ne rien arranger, je n'ai pas d'espace personnel…
Le couple login/mdp est partagé et c'est le jeu d'applications qui n'est accessible qu'à des utilisateurs authentifiés de façon spécifique.

Donc pas moyen de déployer un exe.

Pas grave, je vais continuer à tâtonner encore un moment.
Dans l'absolu, une bonne partie de ces applications (celles qui m'intéressent dans mon activité) devraient être remplacée dans quelques mois par des versions accessibles via un simple navigateur ; si les promesses et les budgets suivent. Plus de Terminal Server… Plus de tunnel vpn à paramétrer sur les machines de la direction.
 Ouf ! Je n'aurai alors plus de souci ; moins en tout cas.


----------

